# Unterschied bei differential und single-ended Analogeingängen?



## Der Stein (24 August 2007)

Hallo,
was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem differential und einem single-ended Analogeingang?

Ich habe ein Adam 4017 Modul und möchte mit diesem 8 Kanäle mit 4-20 mA einlesen.

Muss ich beim Anschluss der Messwertgeber hinsichtlich der Eingänge irgend etwas beachten?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hinweise.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 August 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-ended_signalling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differential_signalling

Single Ended verwendet üblicherweise eine gemeinsame Masse. Manche Karten kann man in beiden Modi betreiben, in diesem Fall wird das Signal einfach zwischen zwei "Eingänge" gelegt, in der Karte bzw. der SPS wird dann die Differenz der beiden Eingänge berechnet, Ergebnis ist die Spannung zwischen den beiden Eingängen, also die zu messende Spannung.
Nachteil der Differentialmessung: von eigentlich 8 Eingängen bleiben nur noch 4 übrig, Vorteil der Differentialmessung: Potentialunterschiede zwischen der Sensorik fällt nicht mehr so sehr ins Gewicht, Störungen werden minimiert.


----------



## TommyG (24 August 2007)

Hallo Steinchen,

erstmal Welcome on Board, dann zu dem Typus der Eingänge:

 Differenzial heißt, das du 2 Punkte hast. Der Spannungs/ Strom unterschied zwischen beiden macht dir den Wert. 

Beispiel ist das Thermoelement. Delta U ist mit einigen µ- Volt eher klein, eine Erdung auf der einen Seite kann zu einem üblen Signal führen, wenn z.B. die Störungen größer als das Nutzsignal sind.

Single ended heißt imho das Du einen Bezugspunkt hast, meist Masse/ 0V. Gegen den legst Du Deinen Meßwert an, das gibt dann Deinen Wert.

Beispiel dafür ist eine 4- 20mA Karte, wo der Minus auf Masse liegt, das signal geht dann als eine einzelne Strippe in den Eingang

Zu Deiner Adam 4017 wären weitere Infos nützlich, also welche Steuerung, was für Daten,. Link würde reichen. (sag ich jetzt net speziell zu Dir, sondern grundsätzlich als Info..)

Greetz, Tom

shice, schon wieder zu langsam....


----------



## Der Stein (24 August 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Mann lernt halt immer wieder dazu.

Adam Module siehe Link
http://www.advantech.com/products/Model_Detail.asp?model_id=1-D6FJB

Das Modul hat 6 Differentialeingäng und 2 Single ended.


----------

